# recent estimate



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

I got two calls out of a ad in a local paper (pennysaver) not to my surprise, both had gotten several estimates. I quoted $750 to tie in a sub-panel (~3' away from main, already installed just not wired) wire 20 lights (17 of which were roughed in) install ~ 7 outlets (I say about 7 as i was told 7) two three way switches, five or six normal switches, and outlets for 2 sub pumps. I quoted as per $250 for the panel box (and tie in all feeds) and $50 an hour. I figured a total of 10 hours (worst case). I feel as though my price was fair considering I'm going in and dealing with a job someone else started (who knows what I will run into). He calls back a week later telling me he had gotten several estimates for the amount of $400. I'm calling b.s. on that one.
It would take 2 trips as I would have to install lighting after sheet rock is up.
Is my price fair? I told him bottom line $650 or he should have the contractor who quoted him $400 to go ahead and do it.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*GL*

I'd tell him good luck and with the $400 bid and feel free to call me back when you "have" a problem...:laughing:


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

I say you were way light. I'm not even sure I would have given him a price site unseen. He is going to hold you to that $650 and you really don't know what you have to do.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*chair*



k_buz said:


> I say you were way light. I'm not even sure I would have given him a price site unseen. He is going to hold you to that $650 and you really don't know what you have to do.


I barely want to even get out of my lazy boy for $650 gross anymore...


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Cletis said:


> I barely want to even get out of my lazy boy for $650 gross anymore...


Whatrs your minimun for a service call ? Labor


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Well think about it...

70 in trip charges
400 in fixture installs (@ $20 per fixture)
an unknown number if afci's @ $50
and then all the misc outlets and switches

I don't see any money in this at 750 much less 650.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*$*



dronai said:


> whatrs your minimun for a service call ? Labor


$125


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Is $700 union prices? $400 is about right


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*prices*

the price range people charge on here is quite amazing. 

Ive seen from $10 - $350 to change a simple single pole switch on here.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> the price range people charge on here is quite amazing.
> 
> Ive seen from $10 - $350 to change a simple single pole switch on here.


You are the only one here that is changing single pole switches for $10..:blink::laughing:


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

I was just kidding $700 sound a little low to me.


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

650.00 sounds quite low to me also, but to each their own, Did you happen to ask the HO what happened to the guy that started the project??


----------



## JHFWIC (Mar 22, 2012)

Id say 650 is low.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*



HARRY304E said:


> You are the only one here that is changing single pole switches for $10..:blink::laughing:


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

well, material is supplied, I did go and see the job, but given the amount of random materials and boxes in the jobsite it was hard to get a good look. Mostly everything is installed, just not wired in. Issue being, when homeowners supply material, very rarely is everything on the jobsite needed to complete the work, then it turns into a waiting game. Then there is always the factor of whether or not the original contractor was competent enough to handle the work, and as with anything, unforseen conditions arise, when trying to explain this to a homeowner, I get "well thats why im hiring you, i'll pay you this much to make sure everything works". Well as far as im concerned, If someone else's work hinders me from completing my job, its an extra... well he didn't want to hear that. I explained that no electrician likes to complete some one's abandoned project.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*oh..*

Oh my, owner is supplying material. Run Forest Run...


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Svtlightning207 said:


> I got two calls out of a pennysaver





> He calls back a week later telling me he had gotten several estimates for the amount of $400. I'm calling b.s. on that one.
> It would take 2 trips as I would have to install lighting after sheet rock is up.
> Is my price fair? I told him bottom line $650 or he should have the contractor who quoted him $400 to go ahead and do it.


Do you see the problem?

Your price is low by industry standards. But you are advertising in pennysaver, what exactly were you expecting?


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

It's always the same old homeowner mentality, "well if i GC my own job im saving money" and "well most of the works done I shouldnt have to pay anything to get it finished" So they hire someone to come in at the cheapest bid, they dont finish or dont know what they are doing, leave the job, and the homeowner doesn't feel as though he shouldn't pay going rate to complete the job. As always, a moron who thinks they can save a dollar by spending ten. 
Interesting story, bear with me people, a elder lady decided to GC all her projects (3 or 4 homes) calls for an estimate, she had hired the framer to do electrical. I walk in she asks "how do I do three way switch" there was 6 12 guage wires coming out of the cieling box. I come in, (for a day) and replace wiring between the switches. (they had three 12-2 in one box and three in the other) with 12-3. (she had told me she had baught 12-3 it was in the car. I look and she had left over scraps! lol) and I run the 12-3 between switches, and then 12-2 to the light fixture. she comes in "are you sure this right? I think you dont know to wire three way switch!!! I'm like lady, you called me. needless to say the next day I go in, tie in a dedicated circuit to the fridge (which she had fed into the living room) I go to start tieing in all the feeds to the panel, and she literally hid the staples because she thought someone would steal them the night before. I said "f this" and left. 

more interestingly, she had added a porch, with 8' walls under it, "bonus room" if you will in the basement, did not tie into the existing foundation, the poured walls had a 3" gap between the add on and existing foundation.
the walk out door did not have 4' frost walls under it. the beams were set 3" too low in the pockets, and the joices were staggered but both laid out exactly the same. Somehow this lady got a c/o???? Oh and her grinder pump froze and cracked over winter! lol!


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

I knew what would happen for adertising in the pennysaver. And I knew right off the bat the guy wouldnt pay anything. I just need the work. If i go in with help and slam it out I make $500, which would be helpful, considering new york extorts me for cash constantly.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Cletis said:


> the price range people charge on here is quite amazing.
> 
> Ive seen from $10 - $350 to change a simple single pole switch on here.


And the $6450 100 amp service changes


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'd feel a minimum 2 hour charge is fair for anything whether it takes ten minutes or 2 hours. going around charging $10 to change a switch doesn't make sense when it cost $20 to drive there. But i figured if i advertised that I work for free, I could get pretty well booked up with work lol


----------



## KRD (Feb 25, 2012)

I do a lot of time and material jobs. When estimates get rejected I can some times talk the owner into t&m. They think there saving money but it usually a comes close to the bid.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

If he got several at $400, why's he calling you back?


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

that's what I said, obviously hes the type to go with the cheapest bidder (looking at the framing done in his basement) I'm not going to take the job. Plus he calls back, the guy who roughed it in ran 2 12-2 wires between the three way switches, or so he says (I counted 1), and that "everything is good" This is after already telling him he needed to buy 12-3, (20'). I think i'll pass. I dont want my name on some one's disaster.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> And the* $6450 100 amp service changes*


 .......does the bridge go with it? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

I think you're way low. Move on to bigger and better things. :thumbup:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

I too say that is low. Who is paying for materials? As you said it is two trips so now you have to figure in wasted windshield time. Who wired it to begin with and was everything wired properly? If you have to waste time figuring out how someone wired a circuit now that is wasted time. As others have mentioned before, never lost money on a job i did not take.


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

I didnt bother calling back. This guy is telling me how other contractors quoted him $80 for inspection fee, my guy wants $180. The work is mostly covered by sheet rock so tracing wires is impossible. Everything is wired in with 12 awg making it more difficult to seperate lighting and outlet circuits. Nothing is labeled. He had no GFCI breakers, didnt even know what one was. No AFCI's, Basically, just another foreigner who thinks they can do whatever he wants


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

Svtlightning207 said:


> I knew what would happen for adertising in the pennysaver. And I knew right off the bat the guy wouldnt pay anything. I just need the work. If i go in with help and slam it out I make $500, which would be helpful, considering new york extorts me for cash constantly.


Was that the recent home edition or the weekly? I ran the recent home edition in the four local zones and got 1 call:blink: Headed there tomorrow to look over the job. 

I tried the print gig years ago and am just using it to spread the word with my contacts that I am now back out on my own and am not tied with another EC. Right now the work locally is in commercial or multi-family construction. Service work in this area is a word of mouth gig and if you would like to have a chat I am willing to give some advice. just pm me.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

There have been a few recent threads where 'the customer told me he had a lower price from someone else.'

I submit that one of these circumstances apply:
1) The other guy is not a real contractor; or,
2) There is no other price, the guy is playing games.

Check your numbers. Make sure you didn't make a mistake. Then, stand by them. If the customer persists, verify that the other guy bid on the same job.

You're not in business to make the other guy rich.


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

I did the spring home improvement ad, I received two calls. One call was this estimate, the other "how much do you want to install a camera system" "well I can't give an estimate over the phone" "give me a ballpark" "$150 per camera, possibly more depending on what ladder i need to bring" I hate the pennysaver. Worst waste of money in my life. I'll shoot you a PM.
As far as work goes, your right, word of mouth is key. Finding decent jobs is hard here in the capital district.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

20 bucks to hang a light...? come on ... Your bid sounds really low.. one time i pulled up to bid a job, small reno and another ec was there bidding it, yea, I just left...When people tell me they are getting multiple bids for little jobs I dont even bother..


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

If I remember right, when I was doing flat rate 7 months ago, if I was already on the job it was about 20 bucks. If I just came over to hang a light, I think it was about 60. That would be a standard surface mount light, not a chandelier or a fixture with alot of assembly.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

k_buz said:


> If I remember right, when I was doing flat rate 7 months ago, if I was already on the job it was about 20 bucks. If I just came over to hang a light, I think it was about 60. That would be a standard surface mount light, not a chandelier or a fixture with alot of assembly.


 Whats your hourly operating cost..?


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm an employee, not an owner, but used flat rate for years and remember some of the common prices.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Svtlightning207 said:


> As far as work goes, your right, word of mouth is key. Finding decent jobs is hard here in the capital district.


Ah, i see where your from now. There are a lot of contractors down that way in a small area and i do not hear much of new homes being built. How is the business down there as far as remodels in this economy? I get a few remodels once in a while, the new housing boom is slow for now but is picking back up here. You need to get out of that city and get into the country by the lakes. Lake homes are where the money is at :thumbsup:. At least get yourself up towards Malta/Saratoga and take advantage of the Chip plant " Global Founderies". With the plant hiring 5500 people to start that is going to require a lot of homes either new or remodeled. Most people they are hiring are out of area too since these jobs are education specific, honestly not too many people here are qualified for the jobs yet.


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

I live right on saratoga lake, ive done a few remodels lately. "New install" (sub panel and branch circuits) for a out building (garage) things have slowed down for me lately. I need to get my name out and keep busy, i love this work, constant learning pocess lol, where are you located?


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Too many people doing shady work that I could not compete with around here.


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ive always found quality a good selling point, those who dont wan to pay for quality work and hiring the cheapest bidder can learn the hard way


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Still wondering how long a service replacement on a garage will last with SOOW cable spliced underground to a sub panel. Still not sure how they supposedly spliced it safely.

From experience SOOW breaks down over time.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Svtlightning207 said:


> I live right on saratoga lake, ive done a few remodels lately. "New install" (sub panel and branch circuits) for a out building (garage) things have slowed down for me lately. I need to get my name out and keep busy, i love this work, constant learning pocess lol, where are you located?


Currently i live in North Creek, about 25 miles north of Lake George. But most of my work is in Chestertown, Brant Lake, Schroon lake, Friends lake. The wife and i plan on moving back to Chester or Bolton Landing area in the next yr or so after we have all our debts paid for. We got a smoken deal on rent up here so we cannot see buying until all debts are cleared while we have the chance to pay for them. There are a lot of projects going here in North Creek but my old boss has his fingers in these jobs through his contacts in Ski Patrol on Gore Mt. He is swamped with doing new homes so i have been able to pick up the slack with small jobs that he is too busy for.


----------

